# 1922 & 1912 Sears catalogs via hathitrust.org



## chitown (Dec 25, 2013)

Yet another gem from the digital library at hathitrust.org!!! First up this 1922 catalog. Original from Princeton University, digitized by g00gle.































Excelsior built motobike?


----------



## chitown (Dec 25, 2013)

*1912*


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2013)

Love these old catalogs. Lots of great info.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow!
My Rocky Mountain Roadster looks identical to the Elgin, other than the older paint scheme with pinstripping on mine.
The frame lugs are over the tubes, as well.


----------



## chitown (Dec 26, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The frame lugs are over the tubes, as well.




The 1912 Red Head ad describes the frame as having "all flush joints". 

I remember this bike well. Very cool ride and great badge!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?36979-Wood-rimmed-but-what-is-it-Rocky-Mountain-Roadster

Davis built? Perhaps, or just the same sprocket maker? This type sprocket is listed in both a Mead and Sears catalogs during the mid teens. The 1913 Tiger and 1918 Mead Pacer have the lugs like the Rocky Mountain Roadster. The sprockets on the 1913 and 1918 are 1/2" pitch. The head tube on the RMR is also much smaller than the Red Head.
*1918*



*1913*


----------



## mike j (Dec 26, 2013)

Interesting reading Chitown, very informative. Had no idea that they were still selling kero lamps in the twenties. Wonder when they stopped marketing them?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Chitown!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2013)

Notice the 1922 "Elgin's" have Chief chainwheels, stand(harley type), bars, stems, fork etc.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2013)

chitown said:


>




Very cool badge !!!!


----------

